# What's your gender and sexuality?



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

(((as title says)))
Post your Sexuality and Gender !

If you wish to you can also put the definition of your sexuality 

No offensive posts please




im male and im gay :u


----------



## Believe (Oct 7, 2016)

im a male and GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## blossum (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm female and maybe demisexual? I don't think I'm exclusively heterosexual, but I think I fall in a grey area around there. Though people assume that that sexuality is 'attention seeking' it kind of strays me from relating to it 
I also failed the Kinsey Scale test yikes





If anyone hasn't done it, you can too!
http://vistriai.com/kinseyscaletest/


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 7, 2016)

I am a female who apparently is non-sexual!


----------



## seliph (Oct 7, 2016)

small gay ready to play


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm female and pansexual. I attract mostly to  transgender boys though.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Oct 7, 2016)

im a dude. and straight/metro, depending on how you look at it.

also, fair bit of warning, last time we had a thread like this, a huge political flamewar started. I would recommend keeping chill folks


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2016)

Female asexual


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 7, 2016)

boy (mainly at least lol my identity isnt v clear atm) and aro ace


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm a female and probably more asexual than anything else really. Just don't have much interest in relationships with anyone of either gender. I have had boyfriends in the past and more recently a girlfriend. Think I lean towards women more than men as I just don't seem to have any attraction towards them. The boyfriend I had was when I was at school so wasn't really sure who I was at the time. Not too bothered about labels anyway really. Think people can and should just like who they like. I have known many 'heterosexual' women and men who went on to have relationships with the same sex.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 7, 2016)

A grill


----------



## Greggy (Oct 7, 2016)

My gender is invalid and my sexuality is invalid.
I took the Kinsey Scale Test, it says Non-sexual. Accurate.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Female, Hetero-sexual

(I like only boys)


----------



## tumut (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm gay and male


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 7, 2016)

female and gay


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm female and asexual!


----------



## Samansu (Oct 7, 2016)

I am Female and according to the Kinsey scale I am equally homosexual and heterosexual. That being said I like being single a lot, so relationships and sex aren't super high priorities of mine. ^-^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 7, 2016)

I am Groot.


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow I hate that this pic is so awkward, like big, but it's too early to wanna edit. Anyways, I am female, and I guess I'm as straight as I thought I was. I always knew I guess, but at rare times I questioned it, because sometimes I just like to look at other girls. Not in a, "Oh she's hot" kinda way, but "She's so pretty!" I like to look at how pretty other girls are. I also almost always choose to do the female body when I draw, because it's more elegant and pleasing to the eye. I guess you could say I'm fascinated by, and not attracted to, other girls. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw if it's impossible to read, my score is a zero, and says "Exclusively Heterosexual"


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm a gay male, but it's somewhat more confusing than that. I don't really "like" being referred to using male pronouns, and I prefer they/them/gender neutral pronouns, but if you call me he/him I really couldn't care less. As for sexuality, I only experience sexual attraction towards men (minimal at that), but I'd also say I'm very panromantic in a way, I really just fall in love with people, with no sexual attraction attached.

Basically, I identify as male but don't like being called male pronouns (weird, I know), I feel sexual attraction towards males, and just simply love people.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 7, 2016)

Female panromantic ace. :U


----------



## Daydream (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm from the minority of this forum, straight man!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 7, 2016)

female and bisexual 

im kinda chill about it and most people know in my school but at the same time a few people I know are homophobic and mean about it so i don't really mention it to them.


----------



## chaicow (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm a straight female. I am not discriminative against the LGBT community though.


----------



## calico103 (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow, one really has to take care when discussing this topic around strangers; especially on the interwebz, people seem to have really short fuses. Anyway: straight male, myself. I have had a bunch of friends in the past of various sexualities, though. Also, for what it's worth, I've never understood people who shun others based on their preference, but to keep from being the cause of a huge argument erupting, I'm just gonna halt that train of thought.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm a straight male and







apparently I'm non-sexual


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 7, 2016)

Female and heterosexual. I'm straight, but I'm not interested in dating guys, at least for now. Also, don't care what sexuality/gender people identify as. You do what you want!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 7, 2016)

Female and according to the Kinsey scale I'm non-sexual


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I'm not but I find the meme funny lol
> -snip-



OMG I love Idubbbz <3.

But to answer the question I'm a straight female.


----------



## axo (Oct 7, 2016)

bi/demi female


----------



## Corrie (Oct 7, 2016)

Iam a cisgender female who is bisexual.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 7, 2016)

"F	The test failed to match you to a Kinsey Type profile. Either you answered some questions wrong, or you are a very unusual person."

I guess it thinks I'm weird because I'm straight and I'd **** a girl lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> "F	The test failed to match you to a Kinsey Type profile. Either you answered some questions wrong, or you are a very unusual person."
> 
> I guess it thinks I'm weird because I'm straight and I'd **** a girl lmao


retry it? maybe your bi idk

To answer the question im female and bisexual


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 7, 2016)

i'm female and heterosexual


----------



## Saylor (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm female and gay


----------



## Crash (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm female + straight


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2016)

Straight heterosexual male


----------



## namiieco (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm female. It doesn't really concern me what my sexuality is and I haven't found out myself yet anyway


----------



## Emi_C (Oct 7, 2016)

i'm female and gray-asexual


----------



## Bowie (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm (a very androgynous) male and I'm gay.


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

Male, Asexual.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 7, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> retry it? maybe your bi idk
> 
> To answer the question im female and bisexual



Haha nope, definitely straight 
And ehh got the same thing again


----------



## ams (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm female and I got a 3 on that Kinsey test so I guess you can call me whatever you want based on that.


----------



## demoness (Oct 7, 2016)

i'm a girl, i like anyone who can handle me.  pansexual, mwah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

accurate af


----------



## kayleee (Oct 7, 2016)

Jake said:


> I'm a gay male, but it's somewhat more confusing than that. I don't really "like" being referred to using male pronouns, and I prefer they/them/gender neutral pronouns, but if you call me he/him I really couldn't care less. As for sexuality, I only experience sexual attraction towards men (minimal at that), but I'd also say I'm very panromantic in a way, I really just fall in love with people, with no sexual attraction attached.
> 
> Basically, I identify as male but don't like being called male pronouns (weird, I know), I feel sexual attraction towards males, and just simply love people.



I love Jake


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 7, 2016)

Male heterosexual.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Male heterosexual.



i thought you were female all this time oops


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 7, 2016)

Jetix said:


> i thought you were female all this time oops



I get that a fair bit online, haha.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

up ^ didn't post merge


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 7, 2016)

Male hetero/straight. I feel like I should apologize bcuz last time a thread like this existed I was insensitive and caused a lot of drama that ended in the thread being locked. Since then I've tried to be a lot more accepting of others and broaden my perspectives


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

female, straight.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm female, identify as female and am bisexual. though my mom thinks its for attention


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm a cisgendered male. I'm also straight/heterosexual.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm a cisgendered male. I'm also straight/heterosexual.



wait if you're a guy, why do you have girl mayors?...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> wait if you're a guy, why do you have girl mayors?...



Unlike most people, I don't play characters that represent me. I tend to find female characters in ACNL to be prettier, so that's why I have only female characters.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 7, 2016)

Girl. Straight.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> wait if you're a guy, why do you have girl mayors?...



why not? 

i usually use girl miis , or the girl model of a game (SPLATOON ACNL FTW)

You expected someone else...

D:


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Jetix said:


> why not?
> 
> i usually use girl miis , or the girl model of a game (SPLATOON ACNL FTW)



lol I'm just asking why, of course I have no problem with it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> lol I'm just asking why, of course I have no problem with it



oh ok then 

sorry if i looked a bit mean >o<


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 7, 2016)

Please stay on topic, whatever the reason may be. 

Male. Bitendacies? I dunno, if someone's hot they're hot man


----------



## Loriii (Oct 7, 2016)

male/guy and super straight.


----------



## coney (Oct 7, 2016)

maybe male/genderqueer?? i suppose I would identify as gay, its just easier to say that to others. the kinsey test said i'm non-sexual tho
idk gender and sexuality is weird yo!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 7, 2016)

Female, very ace. Not too sure about romantic orientation


----------



## Antonio (Oct 7, 2016)

Male (yes, i checked) and asexual/aromantic. Sorry ladies, seems like this hunk of stacks of fat is taken.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 7, 2016)

Agender, Pan.

To save myself the hassle of explaining/dealing with the consequences of revealing the whole agender thing, I usually just say I'm a guy.


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 7, 2016)

i'm non-binary genderflux and panromantic/sexual!


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 8, 2016)

Male, I don't really label my sexuality because honestly I don't know, I get the "F" on the Kinsey Scale, I guess I'm bi/pan though.


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2016)

female heterosexual


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm female but I haven't really explored my sexuality yet (bc you know, a lot of people are hot and I haven't drawn the line with my sexual attraction towards others yet lmao). ; u; I'm heteroromantic though!! I thought I was biromantic before but I realized I didn't like women the same way I like _like_ men haha.


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 8, 2016)

Female and straight


----------



## MindlessDank (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm a male and I'm bi


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Male, biromantic asexual


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 8, 2016)

She/Her Pronouns and Hetrosexual.


----------



## Leota (Oct 8, 2016)

Cis Female, Heterosexual-biromantic?? Or maybe just bisexual? I haven't decided yet > v <


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

Male. Gay. *shrugs*


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 9, 2016)

Male, I'm bi-sexual. However, my attraction to either sex isn't equal, I have a thing for women more than I do for men


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm a trans boy, and


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 9, 2016)

Cis Female, and I am Pansexual. I love the whole kit and kaboodle of people! Seriously, people are just amazing and beautiful and I love all of them.


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Oct 9, 2016)

Jake said:


> I'm a gay male, but it's somewhat more confusing than that. I don't really "like" being referred to using male pronouns, and I prefer they/them/gender neutral pronouns, but if you call me he/him I really couldn't care less. As for sexuality, I only experience sexual attraction towards men (minimal at that), but I'd also say I'm very panromantic in a way, I really just fall in love with people, with no sexual attraction attached.
> 
> Basically, I identify as male but don't like being called male pronouns (weird, I know), I feel sexual attraction towards males, and just simply love people.



I'm the exact same in terms of feeling very gender-neutral! I wouldn't even like being called a 'woman' because... like 'man', I find that too dominant, if that makes sense? I identify as gender-neutral-fem  I prefer 'they' but 'he' is okay but never call me a 'man.' 'Boy', please or just by my name. I also hate 'Mr' and 'Sir.' Anyone know any gender-neutral titles? I've heard of 'Mx' but... that's weird to say and a bit... object-like. I'm not an object  I'm changing my surname (Darknell) to (Mae-Rose) by DeedPoll when I'm 18. I hope to tell my Mum before I do it as no one else will support it and she understands my gender the most and she's absolute platinum but I'm still a little scared of telling her about my name change. It'd be like coming out again and she'd probably want me to keep the name as there's only two Darknells left, but... tradition is horrible and I'm not a traditionalist. Ew. It couldn't be carried anyways because I'll never marry that guy in case we fall off and we have to pay to divorce. Ain't got money for that. Ain't gonna have that stress. 


I'm 100% gay and fall on the asexual spectrum of somewhere between sexual and demisexual because sexual desire is more comfortable to deal with if I have a deep bond with that boy. Crush fuels lust, I guess? Bear in mind that infatuation is the first stage and crush is months down the line where your heart races every time they message you, you see them, and such (but I've only known guys online, so). Hopefully that makes sense!


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2016)

Plushieluver101 said:


> I'm the exact same in terms of feeling very gender-neutral! I wouldn't even like being called a 'woman' because... like 'man', I find that too dominant, if that makes sense? I identify as gender-neutral-fem  I prefer 'they' but 'he' is okay but never call me a 'man.' 'Boy', please or just by my name. I also hate 'Mr' and 'Sir.'



Yeah, a few years ago I really hated being called things like man, dude and mate. I've pretty much grown out of the dude/mate phase (though I prefer mate to dude, but if you call me dude I won't mind), but I still strongly dislike being called a man, it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

I really don't get all these labels. They seem kind of ridiculous. Anyways, I'm male and straight!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 9, 2016)

I sexually identify as an attack helicopter but only when I feel like being one. On those off-days I'm a guy.


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm a straight female. Boring right?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 10, 2016)

I am a bi female ^.^


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

Skyzeri said:


> I'm a straight female. Boring right?



this is 2016 no straights allowed. im kidding dont sue me


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 10, 2016)

i'm a gay attack helicopter


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2016)

Skyzeri said:


> I'm a straight female. Boring right?



if you were a straight man you would have to prepare for tumblr :-D

- - - Post Merge - - -



CatsAreSuperCool said:


> i'm a gay attack helicopter



its kinda werid how its the first post who does this joke o.o


----------



## Elov (Oct 11, 2016)

Female & I identify as straight. It's somewhat rare but I can be sexually attracted to females as well. I decided to take the kinsey scale test and it failed to match me. I found that strange and messed around with the options to figure out why. It really didnt make sense to me at first because shouldn't I just be a 1 or a 2? 

I failed because I answered no to this question. "I wouldn't want to die without having experimented sexually with both men and women." If I answered yes to that I would of scored a 2. But my answer is no because quite frankly I don't really care. Yes I find some women sexually attractive and I wouldn't mind experimenting but it really isn't a big deal to me. I don't feel like I would be missing out. 

This is pretty much why I consider myself straight because I'm not really interested in pursuing a relationship with a female. I mean maybe I would and just haven't bothered to give it a try. (I've had a few opportunities but I always passed them up, because the attraction is somewhat rare for me.) But like I said before I really couldn't care less. I just don't find it that big of a deal.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2016)

bi-gender pansexual panromantic <3

female/they/them pronouns


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Oct 11, 2016)

lesbiannnn~
o a female too


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm male and my sexuality is weird, I just say I'm pansexual but due to past sexual trauma it's really unlikely for me to trust a women or female-presenting person.


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 11, 2016)

Female and Asexual


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 12, 2016)

Bisexual female uwu


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm female and straight.


----------



## maekii (Oct 12, 2016)

Female and bisexual.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 12, 2016)

*im a really gay bigender pansexual with a female sex and they/them/female pronouns <3*

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait i already posted, srry


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm a male, and I like males. Even if I have been with females in the past.


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 12, 2016)

Female Heterosexual


----------



## moonford (Oct 12, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> i'm a gay attack helicopter



I assume you're making fun of Tumblr?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 12, 2016)

Stay on topic. If you have nothing nice to contribute, refrain from posting.


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 12, 2016)

Female, I think I'm bisexual. Maybe. But I might be pansexual.


----------



## Kabapples (Oct 12, 2016)

female and gaygaygaygaygay


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 12, 2016)

female, and I'm... I don't know what actual sexuality I am quq 
I mean, I know I'm attracted to both genders (mainly females) but I guess it all depends on my bond I have with them first? Like I will never ever feel attracted (sexually or plain physically attracted) until I meet them and befriend them to a point where I can fully trust them. It's difficult qoq


----------



## Ephemeral Reality (Oct 12, 2016)

my gender is female.
and is "if its hot ill tap it" a sexuality?


----------



## Soda Fox (Oct 12, 2016)

Female, pansexual.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 12, 2016)

Female and straight, though I'm not interested in anything sexual unless I have a strong intellectual/emotional bond with a person beforehand.


----------



## Aleigh (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm pretty damn boring. I'm heterosexual, and (cis?) female. Cis means you were born with the correct gender, right? Idk. I'm not very educated when it comes to this kind of stuff, please don't hurt me.


----------



## Envy (Oct 12, 2016)

Female, lesbian. Honestly, I would prefer to be asexual and aromantic. Would be so nice to never feel anything ever again.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 13, 2016)

Envy said:


> Female, lesbian. Honestly, I would prefer to be asexual and aromantic. Would be so nice to never feel anything ever again.




I don't know...kind of hate the way I am sometimes. I always worry about what will happen to me when I get older or when I get too sick. Suppose I could find somebody to live with who is of the same feelings as me. It does get quite lonely sometimes though. I would love not to be so disinterested


----------



## Envy (Oct 13, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I don't know...kind of hate the way I am sometimes. I always worry about what will happen to me when I get older or when I get too sick. Suppose I could find somebody to live with who is of the same feelings as me. It does get quite lonely sometimes though. I would love not to be so disinterested



Don't get me wrong, I don't mean to imply that asexual/aromantic people have it easy. My wish to be that way stems from personal issues, that have to do with medical issues and believing that no one should have to take care of me in the future, that would be very selfish of me. I just want these feelings to go away. I don't want to fall in love with people anymore. And sexual attraction is dumb and gross. I don't need that in my life either.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 13, 2016)

Non-binary lesbian (for clarification, the reason I identify as a lesbian despite being non-binary is because I still feel some form of alignment with womanhood, just not to the extent that I would primarily identify as a woman, but enough that I feel like I belong to the community of woman/aligned people who are attracted to woman/aligned people)


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

male, and i'm pansexual.


----------



## Finnian (Oct 14, 2016)

Female and equal on both scales.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 15, 2016)

Asexual female


----------



## Amy-chan (Oct 15, 2016)

Aro/ace female


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 15, 2016)

i am gay and european


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

straight female


----------



## Mints (Oct 15, 2016)

female and idk ill date anything i find cute yey


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 15, 2016)

female and questioning!! leaning more towards asexual or demisexual though


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 15, 2016)

i'm actually not a gay attack helicopter (lol) but really I'm a straight male

creative right


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Oct 15, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I am Groot.



This quite frankly in my honest opinion, is the greatest post of the thread. Love it.

I myself am a Male of the Heterosexual variety.


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2016)

female and polysexual


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 16, 2016)

This offends me as a vegan transgender atheist who vapes and crossfits 4 times a week and i'm also a male feminist as I identify myself as a pastafarian apache helicopter dog mega multi combo god of hyper death and if you don't agree with me you're an ignorant arrogant globaphobic sexist lesbian.


----------



## Trystin (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm female (though I have had gender crises) and bisexual. I considered myself pansexual for awhile but it just never really clicked with me. I do engage with both my boyfriend and other women (whether with him or on my own). He says he doesn't care if I have a girlfriend as well while I'm with him, but I won't go into a dating scene while we plan on getting married sometime in the next 5 years. I don't mind the occasional experimentation with my girl friends, and they are aware of my commitment situation always, and also have no problem with it as far as I have been told and made aware of.


----------



## piske (Oct 16, 2016)

Female and heterosexual.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 16, 2016)

Hamusuta said:


> This offends me as a vegan transgender atheist who vapes and crossfits 4 times a week and i'm also a male feminist as I identify myself as a pastafarian apache helicopter dog mega multi combo god of hyper death and if you don't agree with me you're an ignorant arrogant globaphobic sexist lesbian.


it is also weird that youre the first one who did this joke in the thread 0_0


----------



## phoenixfab (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm Genderfluid 

I'm also THE GAYEST GAY TO EVER GAY


----------



## Pearls (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm either agender or genderfluid I don't know lmao. I use they/them pronouns
and I'm biromantic asexual but I prefer girls


----------



## Nizzy (Oct 17, 2016)

Female well on the Kinsey scale is say that


Its not the far away but i think I'm more hetroflexible than bisexual

"Heteroflexibility is a form of a sexual orientation or situational sexual behavior characterized by minimal homosexual activity in an otherwise primarily heterosexual orientation that is considered to distinguish it from bisexuality. It has been characterized as "mostly straight".


----------



## BenCipher35 (Oct 29, 2016)

Straight ally, Cis, Male. (I know, boring) Also kind of identify as an attack helicopter (jk)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 29, 2016)

Female and bisexual. Back in high school it was a bumpy road of "what sex am I most attracted to?" and though I am happily with my boyfriend right now I do enjoy looking at a pretty girl with a pretty face every now and again. Though, what mostly attracts me is their personality. Kind, funny, outgoing, and it doesn't hurt if they have a cute smile


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

*Gender Identity:* 100% Male.
*Gender Expression:* 100% traditional male-presenting
*Biological Sex:* 100% cisgender male.
*Sexual Attraction:* Exclusively homosexual
*Romantic Attraction:* Exclusively homoromantic
*Pronouns:* Traditional male pronouns, but if you use other pronouns I probably won't care. If you're calling me she and it's not obviously derogatory, then I won't care.


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

female, bi


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 31, 2016)

Also female and bisexual.  (also have almost accidentally outed myself to this one girl I know like three times now oops) I'm not openly bi!


----------



## Millefeui (Oct 31, 2016)

Female, bi.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2016)

Male, bisexual.


----------



## zoetrope (Oct 31, 2016)

Bisexual male here.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been questioning a lot, but lately I've settled on agender and polysexual.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 31, 2016)

According, to the Kinsey test, I'm a non-sexual male. Don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Oct 31, 2016)

I personally don't really mind what gender people call me, it doesnt make a difference to me! However if someone asks, I just say I identify as female since it is my birth-gender and I've never really been bothered by the thought of gender, it just doesn't seem to be important to me but I am fully supportive to all genders  
As for sexuality, I only really began questioning it a few years ago back when the LGBT+ community started getting more recognition. I identify as asexual currently and I feel completely comfortable with it, I have never felt sexual attraction to anyone and I've never wanted to have children or get married (despite the "concerns" of others asking me how I will feel fulfilled in life) Tbh I just want to have a few close friendships to get me through life!


----------



## Soigne (Oct 31, 2016)

male and gay


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

Female and lesbian.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

*Yes, and yes.*

Nah but to be fair I have no idea 
I'll figure it out eventually
Right now I feel pretty fluid in both.


----------



## windloft (Nov 4, 2016)

female and homoromantic bisexual. 

i'm very uncomfortable w/ the concept of being romantically involved with a guy, and i'd prefer being with a girl ... but sexual-wise i prefer both. i'm still very unsure about my sexuality at the moment, but this is how i can best describe my preferences.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm female, and I feel like I float somewhere between aroace and pansexual. I'm not opposed to having a relationship, but not actively searching for one and if I did they'd better be a damn fantastic person to be able to sweep me off my feet.


----------



## Irelia (Nov 4, 2016)

Female and straight.

welp. My answer is boring.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2016)

Straight female. ^.^


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 5, 2016)

Female

TOO GAY TO FUNCTION

ladies call me


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 5, 2016)

lesbian bean


----------



## epoch (Nov 5, 2016)

ah.. according to the test, I'm non-sexual... which is true lol

I'm agender biro-ace


----------



## DandyLikeCandy (Nov 5, 2016)

Female and Bi-romantic Ace, but I lean more towards woman when it comes to relationships

TBH I starting to think I'm more of a lesbian but I don't know, like I find mean appealing looking but I have no romantic interest in men, I use to but over time my desire to date a man has just faded away and I'm not longer interested

God I'm already 26 I shouldn't be confused with my own sexuality at this age


----------



## Whisper (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm female and asexual.


----------



## SeaSerpent (Nov 5, 2016)

Nonbinary and a lesbian (I'm okay with being called to/referred to as a girl, but im essentially agender).


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm male and im rdy for some hot girls


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 5, 2016)

i'm female and bisexual. i don't mind what pronouns people use when referring to me tho. ?･ᴗ･`


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2016)

This seems really personal but I guess it's okay to be open-minded with other people 

I am a female, and I'm absolutely completely 100% asexual. Another way to put it may be this: I'm like a 5 year old trapped in a 17 year old's body.

I have never had a boyfriend or girlfriend in my life. I lean ever so slightly towards guys.

I don't mind people saying that they love me, but when they're totally serious it makes me feel very, very uncomfortable.

When people make innuendos, jokes, or just flat out talk about anything that has to do with *that* it makes me very upset. Like I get super uncomfortable around even my friends because they don't seem to have an issue with it but I feel like everyone is perverted.

Even my family makes jokes about stuff like that and I just turn into sort of a mini melt-down or whatever it's called. Like sometimes I can't even handle people.

Though, I have thought of having a boyfriend after I graduate from college, but I don't want a super serious relationship. Just someone who will talk to me and do things with me and someone I can feel connected to. I guess like a best friend.I also set really high standards. Prob too high to ever find a boyfriend anytime soon.

I don't know. I guess I really don't know right from wrong. I think everything is wrong.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 5, 2016)

DandyLikeCandy said:


> Female and Bi-romantic Ace, but I lean more towards woman when it comes to relationships
> 
> TBH I starting to think I'm more of a lesbian but I don't know, like I find mean appealing looking but I have no romantic interest in men, I use to but over time my desire to date a man has just faded away and I'm not longer interested
> 
> God I'm already 26 I shouldn't be confused with my own sexuality at this age



(re-quotes own post)​


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 5, 2016)

i'm genderfluid and bisexual. 
my romantic orientation (gyneromantic) is a bit harder to explain. i'm romantically attracted to girls and feminine boys and enbies (non-binary people). whether they're cis or trans doesn't matter.


----------



## ~TOAST~ (Nov 6, 2016)

Male and straight. It's going to stay that way.


----------



## Claude (Nov 6, 2016)

I guess pansexual. But I've been in a monogamous relationship for 10+ years, so my sexuality doesn't matter, hah.

I'm agender but female sex. I'm good with she/her or they/them.


----------



## naelyn (Nov 6, 2016)

Female who identifys as straight however I once met a girl who I fell in love with.


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 6, 2016)

demiboy demisexual. demi cross the board boys

demiboy basically means im mostly a boy, but a little bit something else that i dont know what is??? but usually i just disregard that and present myself as a boy bc its much easier

demisexual means i can be sexually attracted to basically anyone (or anything, i suppose) if i get emotionally attached to them enough. i usually present as pansexual bc its more widely known, bisexual with those who seem very very less informed.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 6, 2016)

ok so i am bisexual in a sense. but it leads to the question i leave here.

Are traps(Guys who dress and look like girls) gay or is it straight to like an overtly feminine thing?


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 6, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> ok so i am bisexual in a sense. but it leads to the question i leave here.
> 
> Are traps(Guys who dress and look like girls) gay or is it straight to like an overtly feminine thing?



as far as i know, traps aren't inherently lgbt, but not inherently straight either. since they usually do it as comedy, they're often perceived (justifiably) as transmisogynistic. but a boy who dresses feminine is different than a trap/drag queen.


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 6, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> ok so i am bisexual in a sense. but it leads to the question i leave here.
> 
> Are traps(Guys who dress and look like girls) gay or is it straight to like an overtly feminine thing?



no man if your brain can register the color pink ur gay :/ just the way things are bruh. 

no, but in all legitimacy, a trap is only gay if theyre man-identifying and intentionally trying to attract men by looking feminine, but only in a tricking sort of way. like theyre trying to trick the man into thinking they are a woman, when they are not. keep in mind this is NOT a transwoman, but a cis man dressed to appear as a woman. its different than drag or just feminine dressing boys bc theyre intentionally trying to lure straight men into gay relations, hence what makes them a "trap." so id say when used properly, its inherently gay, yes. it is a term often used to make fun of feminine boys and transwomen, however, so id just avoid using it.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 6, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This seems really personal but I guess it's okay to be open-minded with other people
> 
> I am a female, and I'm absolutely completely 100% asexual. Another way to put it may be this: I'm like a 5 year old trapped in a 17 year old's body.
> 
> ...



I'm exaaaactly the same, literally a five year old in an adult body. Anything related to *that* makes me feel so sick and disgusted. Lately I've gotten slightly better at handling jokes and innuendo because of repeated (but not like too in depth) exposure to such humour, but it's still not really my cup of tea.


----------



## iovis (Nov 6, 2016)

Female Asexual.
I have honestly felt no sexual attraction to either gender.
I dated a few times due to peer pressure, but nothing ever came out of it (we broke up because nothing changed between us, as in,  behavior-wise. Still friends though I've lost touch with him over the years)


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm a female and I used to believe I was demisexual and bisexual.

But lately.... I am going more towards the asexual side of the spectrum.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 7, 2016)

Straight male.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Nov 7, 2016)

Bisexual Female


----------



## faeriedoodles (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm a bisexual, biromantic (attracted to 2+ genders) cis girl, who is at a 4 (predominantly homosexual, but more than incidentally heterosexual) on the kinsey scale!


----------



## Arlo (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm a homoromantic (though I have dated girls) asexual guy


----------



## Flare (Nov 13, 2016)

Heterosexual
Male


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 13, 2016)

non-binary, bisexual


----------



## Trundle (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't believe in gender roles but I have "male genitalia" and am attracted to "women".


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm female, straight; although I've been feeling more bi-curious the last couple of years.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 14, 2016)

nonbinary pansexual (asexual, but sexual for my partner)


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 14, 2016)

<: Heterosexual female.


----------



## tiz (Nov 14, 2016)

not sure about my gender but im not cis for sure
panromantic too


----------



## Miii (Nov 15, 2016)

Female and bisexual.


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm a female and I'm bisexual ヽ( ⌒∇⌒ )ﾉ


----------



## avdhpns (Nov 15, 2016)

Cis-male (but I am not terribly attached to my gender role and somewhat lean toward agender/gender-neutral).
Homosexual (but I am not terribly into physical relationships so I guess I lean toward homoromantic demisexual (tumblr speak for I need to date a guy for a while before frickle frackle)).


----------



## Balverine (Nov 15, 2016)

cisfemale, heterosexual


----------



## Myrtle (Nov 15, 2016)

Homosexual cis male


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 15, 2016)

Female and bisexual.


----------



## Discord (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm a heterosexual Male who is straight, but I honestly find bisexuality and homosexuality adorable.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2016)

Discord said:


> I'm a heterosexual Male who is straight, but I honestly find bisexuality and homosexuality adorable.



"adorable"
I'm just saying that kinda turnt my stomach. Yeah, I see you threw in "honestly" real quick before that, but please just keep that to yourself


----------

